# Please help - goat kid down



## Karen Bowen (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello all - I have been a member of backyard chickens for a while and love it - it has been a lifesaver! So, now I am really in need of advice on a very sick angora goat kid I am crossing my fingers that someone can help me.....I'm sorry for the lack of introduction - I will post some more asap but at the moment I am focused on my baby goat :-(
4 days ago one of our angora kids (6 months old) got her head stuck in the feeder - I found her in the morning twisted around almost onto her back and being dripped on by the one and only leak in the barn :-/ She was baaing faintly but very cold and wet with her tongue hanging out. I brought her inside into our boiler room, warmed her up and dried her with a hair dryer. I dribbled bits of sugar water into her mouth throughout the day - very slowly as she was barely able to swallow. End of day 1 - no change. Day 2 - in the morning no change and raspy breathing so I started a course of antibiotics - by the end of the day she was sucking the syringe with the sugar water and liking sugary milk - swallowing normally but bad diarrhea. Day 3 had loads of probiotic yogurt, milk and started eating leaves - normal poos by the end of the day and lifting her head up. Day 4 - eating leaves as fast as we could provide them, ripping them off branches herself and lifting her head up. This morning, as yesterday. My worry is that despite her increased energy, she can't stand up at all. Her front legs try to get her up and her back legs paddle around in vain. I am turning her twice a day and propping her up into a semi-upright lying position. Does anyone know how long normal recovery from pneumonia etc....takes and how long before they have the energy to stand? I am worried she's hurt her spine in her struggle to get out of the feeder, as her head was really bent right back....but I don't want to get the vet out if it's normal for her to take a week or so to recover. Can anyone help??


----------



## babsbag (Oct 18, 2016)

Sorry about your baby, goats can find the most ridiculous ways to get hurt. I have treated kids with pneumonia and have never had them not be able to stand, and some of them have been really sick 107° fevers. They will have a lack of energy and might sleep a lot, but they can still stand.  I would get her to a vet but in the meantime do you have any Banamine you could give her? It could be a serious injury, or hopefully just some swelling and maybe some Prednisone or a anti-inflammatory would help.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 18, 2016)

Also, a good way to prop them up is between two hay bales.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 18, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. So sorry your kid goat got hurt. Hope she recovers fully. She may have swelling around the nerves in her neck, causing the inability to stand. As Babs said, banamine (pain reliever/anti inflammatory) should help with that as long as there's no permanent damage. I believe you could also give her just plain aspirin... you'd need to determine how many based on her weight.  http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/aspirin-dosage-goats-112236/  <---one of many links. Please let us know how things go.


----------



## Karen Bowen (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you so much for your replies! I have her separated off with her mum, and have used the hay bale technique, much to her delight - she looks so happy snuggled in there!!! And this afternoon I helped her up and she had a little walk around while I supported her tummy   I was veering towards the swelling idea too, as she could wriggle her legs around so much when she wanted to, and hopefully that's it! I was ready to call the vet out when she couldn't get up this morning but she is so much better now  When I helped her up yesterday she did a little baa of not being happy and just collapsed, but today no baa and she just looked around and her legs started walking - such a lovely moment!!!


----------



## Karen Bowen (Oct 18, 2016)

PS - I will take some photos of her tomorrow  We were so not expecting the 'walk' we didn't have a camera ready!!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 18, 2016)

So happy that she seems to be getting better. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 18, 2016)

Welcome to Backyard Herds and I hope she continues to improve!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 18, 2016)

That's awesome news! So glad she seems to be getting better. Please still keep an eye on her as her neck will be weak/swollen/sore for a little bit and it will most likely be easier for her to get re-injured. Hope you'll keep us posted as she improves.


----------



## Karen Bowen (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi - hopefully my attempt at including photos works 
Here she is....our litte Eva who is now trotting after mum around the 'nursery field' where we have separated them  The picture of her eating hay with mum was the first day she could stand on her own so excuse the state of her rear end!!! She is very very thin, easily pushed over (by mum when there's leaves on offer!!) and stands a 50 50 chance of getting up on her own, but she is eating like a horse and every day she is stronger. You are right about her neck - just after I posted that she was able to walk a little bit I noticed she couldn't stretch her neck down to the floor, and flexed her neck as if it was really stiff.....I haven't given her anything for it as she has been improving steadily and is fine with a hay bale sat in front of her nose - I do believe swelling etc....is there for a reason, to protect the nerves and help them heal....as long as they're not suffering, obviously. We have discovered she loves chestnuts, which we have gradually increased in quanitity and she's now devouring them by the handfulls!! It's been great seeing her recover, and also great to make friends with her, as before she was quite skittish but now runs up for cuddles  Thank you so much for all your support and advice - it has been such a help. I will hopefully post some more photos of her in a few weeks time with a much rounder tummy


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 22, 2016)

Great news! Glad she's recovering well.


----------



## TAH (Oct 22, 2016)

She is cute!
Glad she is recovering well


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 22, 2016)

Glad to hear she is getting better!  Cute pictures


----------



## babsbag (Oct 22, 2016)

I think those little fluffy haired goats are the cutest. I had considered some myself until I talked to someone about the shearing, grooming, etc. Alot of work, but still adorable. I am really glad that she is getting better. That is the best news to read. 

BTW, my maiden name was Bowen.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 22, 2016)

It's really something about these animals... Goats and sheep alike... It seems they can go out of their way to injure or kill themselves with so little effort, and at the same time, they can be so resilient and come back from some really nasty injuries, that we wonder how they even survived... So glad she's recovering! She has a smoochable face


----------



## Karen Bowen (Oct 23, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I think those little fluffy haired goats are the cutest. I had considered some myself until I talked to someone about the shearing, grooming, etc. Alot of work, but still adorable. I am really glad that she is getting better. That is the best news to read.
> 
> BTW, my maiden name was Bowen.


Really?! - no wonder you have been so nice then if you are a Bowen - every Bowen I have met has been lovely! Are you from Wales?


----------



## Karen Bowen (Oct 23, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> It's really something about these animals... Goats and sheep alike... It seems they can go out of their way to injure or kill themselves with so little effort, and at the same time, they can be so resilient and come back from some really nasty injuries, that we wonder how they even survived... So glad she's recovering! She has a smoochable face


Thank you  She does have the cutest face - can you imagine that little face looking up at you wanting more food?!! No wonder she is being very spoilt ;-)


----------



## babsbag (Oct 23, 2016)

I am not from Wales, at least not that I know. My father was born in San Francisco and I honestly don't know where his father was from. I was born and raised in California.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 24, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I was born and raised in California.


Which is why some of us have had such a hard time trying to convince her that there are better places to live


----------



## Karen Bowen (Oct 24, 2016)

Bowen is a very Welsh name so maybe there's a link somewhere...and a great place to have roots if you do xx mind you, in the winter I would much prefer California!!!! Thank you both for great help X


----------

